# Small subwoofer project



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a pair of adire audio sf7 6.5" drivers that were originally used by adire audio in high end micro subwoofers. I'd like to build a pair of small enslosures and run them to fill in the low end for a pair of small bookshelf speakers on my computer desk.
Fs: 48 Hz
Qms: 6.2
Qes: 0.72
Qts: 0.66
Vas: 14 liters
Sd: 140 cm^2
Xmax: 8mm one way linear, 12mm one way peak
Re: 3.5 Ohms
Le: 0.45 mH

If anyone is into speaker building and deciphering T/S parameters, can you tell me what style enclosure I should be looking to build and give me a few pointers? thanks


----------

